# New Person: Hope I am Welcome!



## PrincessSilvera (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi to all! I have been a music enthusiast for a few years and love guitars for for a few years now, checking up dates almost every day so I thought I might as well become a user
I've never been in a forum before but it seems like a great idea to chat about great stuff like classical music. I hope another total newbie is welcome.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Joaf (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome, Princess Silvera.


----------

